# Is anyone registered on the Oakley Military site?



## Mac_NZ (Jun 8, 2010)

https://secure.usstandardissue.com/

They have no love for Kiwis which is fair enough considering we do come to your country and steal your beer, woman, food and teach you foul language.

One of the reps said I am able to get someone to buy on my behalf as long as they dont charge a profit.  If someone can hook me up it would be much appreciated.


----------



## ritterk (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm registered on the site.  What are you looking at getting?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking at getting a pair of SI Ballistic M Frame 2.0 Strike, maybe a pair of the assault gloves if they're any good.  My old M-Frames are pretty tired and the grey lens is toast.  We get issued these ESS jobs that pinch my face, and no I dont have a fat head.


----------



## ritterk (Jun 9, 2010)

The sunglasses range from $90-$170 and the gloves are $40


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 11, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> maybe a pair of the assault gloves if they're any good.



I know of one guy that wont leave the house without his Oakley SI Assault gloves.   It's a long story and a good one. 


Mine have held up well through two years of constant use, but others have complained that in theater they have split on the thumb within 6 months.  Me thinks that is relative given the abuse that a glove will have to contend with in combat conditions.  Buy two pair.


You might also want to consider the Mechanix Gloves.  They now manufacture them in a military tan and camo pattern just for that reason.  They also have them with knuckle protection.  I haven't had a pair yet that ever split or ripped and I've put them through the mill. 

Look to see if they will ship to NZ, if not get one of us to deliver them to you.   $24-36 bucks.

http://www.mechanix.com/tactical


----------



## pardus (Jun 11, 2010)

I wore a pair of Mechanix on a course out in the bush they were bloody great, only cost $10 too. I cut off the yellow rubber and spray painted the stuff I couldnt remove, they are great.

One problem though if you are deploying with them, they are not fire resistant, so keep that in mind or they could become a permanent feature.

For non deployment stuff they are great though IMO. :2c:


----------



## Poccington (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a pair of Oakley Assault Gloves and they've done a smashing job for me so far.

However, I haven't deployed so I haven't been using them on a day to day basis. I've seen complaints on forums from people who wore them while deployed, so maybe some of the members on here who have used them while deployed would have info with regards their durability.


----------



## ORDOABCHAOS (Aug 22, 2010)

I've deployed with Oakley Assault Gloves and they're comfortable. However, I went thru two pairs on my last deployment.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 22, 2010)

We got issued a couple pairs of the tan Nomex flight gloves.  Fire resistant, flexible, and inexpensive.  I really liked the look of the Oakley gloves but the way we went through them, $80 a pair was a little too much.


----------

